# Ear Mites



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I *think* the two doggies have picked up some ear mites... When Cocoa went for his checkup the Vet mentioned he had a dirty ear but since I told her that Cocoa is not scratching or anything she said maybe it was just dirty... well, now Chico is shaking his head(and now Cocoa).... and both are scratching one ear alittle ... I guess it is time to figure it out...... both ears look clean when I look in them... and cotton swab comes out clean........

my question is:
can over the counter meds cure ear mites or is this strictly a Vet call?

if over the counter meds will work, what brand(s) work??


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Over the counter earmite meds are really messy. Revolution kills earmites but you do have to get it from the vet. IMO definitely worth the vet visit but where did they get the earmites? If you have cats too they will be probably need to be treated too.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

oh GAWD! no cats..... :tongue9: lol
I think Cocoa must have had them when I brought him home and I just now am seeing the symptoms...


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay- that makes it easier that you only have the dogs to treat. Years ago I took in a stray kitten and we ended up having to treat both our adult cats and our two dogs for earmites. I sure learned my lesson the hard way. Cats really hate having gooey stuff squirted in their ears.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh nooooo!!!! i hope they dont have those nasty critters in their ears! those are so poopy. i rember a friend's kitten had that and went to the vet to get drops and they went away


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

If you have already seen the vet and he thought it was a possibility, I don't see why you couldn't call them and tell them you think they do have them and could you get the medicine to treat and just pick up the medicine. Our Maltese puppy came to us with a case of ear mites and vet gave us medicine you just squirt a little in the ear and kind of squeeze it gently around a little to make sure it goes down once a day and retreat after a certain amount of time. Easy breazy.


----------

